# Okay, I am getting a new pc.



## Darkwing (Jul 8, 2009)

And I have to know if this is decent enough for gaming.

Most specifically Crysis, Oblivion, FEAR 2: Project Origin, and WoW.

Here is the link to it:

http://emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=EL1210-09

I know that it is not the most shabbiest thing out there but meh...

CPU :    AMD Athlonâ„¢ LE-1620
(Operates at 2.4GHz, 1024KB L2 cache and 2000MHz)     

Operating System :    Genuine Windows VistaÂ® Home Premium SP1

Chipset :    NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 8200     

Memory :    2048MB 800MHz DDR2 dual-channel (2 Ã— 1024MB)
Expandable to 4GB

2 DDR2 slots total, 0 DDR2 slot available     

Hard Drive :    160GB SATA II (7200rpm, 8MB cache)1 

Optical Drive :    18x DVDÂ±RW SuperMulti dual-layer w/ Labelflashâ„¢2

Write max: 18x DVDÂ±R, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 8x DVDÂ±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x CD-R, 32x 

CD-RWRead max: 16x DVD-ROM, 48x CD-ROM
Supports Label Flash on disc printing (req. Label Flash media)     

Media Reader :    Multi-in-one digital media card reader
CompactFlashÂ® I & II, CF+ Microdrive, Secure Digitalâ„¢ (SD, miniSDâ„¢3), MultiMediaCardâ„¢ (MMC, RS-MMC3, MMC Mobile3), Memory Stickâ„¢ (MS, MS Duo4, MS Pro, MS Pro Duoâ„¢4), xDPicture Cardâ„¢ 

Video :    NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 8200 integrated graphics
Up to 256MB of shared video memory
PCI-ExpressÂ® slot available for upgrade 

Audio :    6-channel (5.1) high-definition     

Communications :    56k ITU v.92-ready fax/modem (RJ-11 port)
10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port)     

Peripherals :    Standard multifunction keyboard
2-button wheel mouse (PS/2)
Amplified stereo speakers (USB powered)     Ports/Other :    7 - USB 2.0 (3 front, 4 rear)
1 - VGA
2 - PS/2 (keyboard and mouse)
1 - HDMI
1 - eSATA
5 - Audio (rear): center/sub, rear (stereo), line-in/side (stereo), front/headphones (stereo), microphone
2 - Audio (front): microphone, headphone (stereo)
1 - RJ-45 Ethernet
1 - RJ-11 modem     Dimensions :    10.7" H x 4.2" W x 15" D     Weight :    18 lbs (system unit only)     Warranty :    1-year parts and labor limited warranty5     Software :    

Genuine Windows VistaÂ® Home Premium SP1
Productivity Software
Microsoft WorksÂ® 9.0
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 (60-day complimentary trial period)6
AdobeÂ® Reader
 
Connectivity/Utilities
Cyberlink DVD Solutions
Google Toolbarâ„¢ search bar and Google Desktop Searchâ„¢ search tool
NetZero Internet Access 7
Earthlink8
 
eMachinesÂ® Comprehensive Security
Symantec Norton 360â„¢ 2008 (60-day trial)9
 
Game Software
eMachinesÂ® Games Powered by WildTangentÂ® (English only; preinstalled with 10 demo games with 60 minutes of game play)10


----------



## Sassy (Jul 8, 2009)

World of Warcraft? For sure; and Oblivion on the lowest settings will be fine; too ~ but you can pretty much rule out Crysis and (tho I'm not familiar with it) FEAR 2 x.x the CPU and RAM will probably be up to the task (tho it looks like that CPU may be single core which hurts) but the integrated graphics will be doing you no favors. thankfully it lists that it has a PCI-E slot for upgrades; you'd really want to look into a 4650 (which can be had for $58 or thereabouts, on Newegg) as a minimum; it'll make the WORLD of difference :3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 9, 2009)

Simple answer: *No!*

Okay... where to start; This is an eMachine, and that's your first problem.  It's a low-end, mass-produced piece of trash.  Second problem is the processor.  The AthlonLE is basically an energy efficient rebranding of the old Athlon64.  It is a single core, and it's not very fast.  You should be aiming for a dual core system for two major reasons: a) more processing power and better compatibility with newer games, b) newer video cards need multiple cores to help... well, feed them basically.  Dual cores are able to shove a lot more data down the channel to the video cards, and not having dual core means that a portion of newer cards (pretty much from the era of the Radeon 3000HD series up) will be unused.

And that brings us to the video card on this thing - its crap.  The 8200 was a very weak nVidia GPU to begin with, but further crippling it is the fact that on this machine, the card uses "shared" memory, which means it steals from your system memory.  *NEVER* get a system with shared video ram.  Even if the thing was not shared, that's a pretty weak card, and as Sassy pointed out, you're okay to run Oblivion on low settings maybe, but not much more.

So... what do you do?  Well for one, don't buy this piece of crap.  If you're budget-limited, then I suggest looking around on some classified sites for used PCs.  You can try either Kijiji or Craigslist.  You can often find dual-core systems for VERY reasonable prices as more hard core gamers or tech-heads unload their gear for newer stuff.  You don't need to be cutting edge, you just need to make sure of a couple things - that it has dual core, and that it has PCI-E for video.

I have an older Athlon X2 3800+, which by modern standards is pretty weak, BUT, it's quite capable of running anything I want to run, and a system with that in the core is bound to be very cheap.  And even old as it is, it's more powerful than your spec'd eMachine.  PCI-E is important though to be able to put in a fairly new video card (as AGP is now dead).  If you buy a mid-range Radeon or nVidia card for about $150, you'll get a card that is MANY times faster than the built in thing on that eMachine.  You could probably get a functioning tower for the same or less than the eMachine that is vastly more flexible and powerful.  You could even score used parts separately to build it from scratch.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> [noparse]And I have to know if this is decent enough for gaming.
> 
> Most specifically Crysis, Oblivion, FEAR 2: Project Origin, and WoW.
> 
> ...



That's all the further I got before I figured out what my answer was going to be.

This is not a gaming system for the reasons people have listed above: Single core processor, crap video card.

And it's an eMachines. Most of the systems I work on at my weekend jobs that turn out to be catastrophic, cascading hardware failure are eMachines. (Where as most machines, part A goes bad, replace part A. With eMachines, they tend to be part A goes bad, takes out part B, C and D, replace entire system.)

You're not going to find a gaming system for $300. Ever. You're looking at $500-$600, and even that's if you get the parts and build it yourself.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, we all know that this pc is an udder failure when it comes to games.

Okay, which one of these three laptops do you guys recommend best for the games I listed on my first post.

http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...5_Business_Supplies_1_10051_FEATURED:SC3:CG71

http://www.staples.com/office/supplies/p4__288612_Business_Supplies_1_10051_FEATURED:SC3:CG71

http://www.staples.com/office/supplies/p4__288607_Business_Supplies_1_10051_FEATURED:SC3:CG71


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, we all know that this pc is an udder failure when it comes to games.
> 
> Okay, which one of these three laptops do you guys recommend best for the games I listed on my first post.
> 
> ...



Probably the HP Pavilion dv7-1232nr for the graphics, but I'm not an expert. :X

Edit:
|
V


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 9, 2009)

Ugh... None of those.  If you're not dropping a good $1500 or more on your laptop, you're buying a crappy laptop.  Also, if you want to buy a laptop that's designed to not only play games, but not self-destruct in a few weeks/months from doing so, again you need to spend a lot more money.  

Personally, as someone who's built his own PC for 19 years, I find the concept of gaming on a laptop to be idiotic.  As a portable device, they are designed to be energy efficient and lightweight for general use.  Gaming is the single most demanding thing you can do with a computer - it can push the CPU, RAM, drive and GPU to their very limits.  On a desktop PC, the case at least has room to allow for big heatsinks and proper ventilation, while the system itself can draw from a big fat power supply and keep all of that running nicely.  Laptops cram everything into a little case, and even when designed for gaming, it's still no where near as good at cooling itself or performing as a PC.

There is a bigger reason you don't want a laptop for gaming though; obsolescence.   A regular PC has the advantage of being something you can upgrade.  Though all the components of a PC play a part, the biggest and most important one is the video card.  Every year, video cards make huge leaps in performance.  If you buy a laptop with a decent video card, you might be able to play stuff now, but what about in a couple years?  With a PC, you could just go out, spend $150 on a mid/upper range video card and your back in business.  On your laptop... you're out of luck - you have to replace it.  A PC that's 5 or 6 years old can still easily play modern games if it has a kick ass video card, whereas the laptop is forced into being obsolete.

Net-Cat touched on a good point with what he said was the approximate cost of a basic tower.  If you're willing to spend that on a laptop, then spend it on a tower instead.  A $700 PC will be infinitely superior to a $700 laptop (or even a $1400 laptop).


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Ugh... None of those.  If you're not dropping a good $1500 or more on your laptop, you're buying a crappy laptop.  Also, if you want to buy a laptop that's designed to not only play games, but not self-destruct in a few weeks/months from doing so, again you need to spend a lot more money.
> 
> Personally, as someone who's built his own PC for 19 years, I find the concept of gaming on a laptop to be idiotic.  As a portable device, they are designed to be energy efficient and lightweight for general use.  Gaming is the single most demanding thing you can do with a computer - it can push the CPU, RAM, drive and GPU to their very limits.  On a desktop PC, the case at least has room to allow for big heatsinks and proper ventilation, while the system itself can draw from a big fat power supply and keep all of that running nicely.  Laptops cram everything into a little case, and even when designed for gaming, it's still no where near as good at cooling itself or performing as a PC.
> 
> ...



I don't see the big problem, all of these laptops look fine to me.

I mean, my brother bought a $300-500 laptop, and he can play Oblivion with all video settings on max. (I envy him.)

Hell, the laptop I got now can play Oblivion on Ultra-high at a decent framerate (With Oldblivion, of course.)

And here is my laptop's specs:

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600)

System Manufacturer: Dell

System model: Latitude D600

BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A16

Processor: Intel Pentium M Processor 2.00 GHz

Memory: 1024 MB RAM

Graphics: Mobility Radeon 9000


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 9, 2009)

You're missing the point - it's a good way to kill a laptop, and if you try to play on battery, you won't be playing very long either.  Regardless of the model of laptop you're buying, if gaming is the reason for a purchase and you have a choice between spending X dollars on a laptop or a PC, get the PC.

The laptop you have now is more than enough to handle the more usual mobile uses of a laptop, which is just usually browsing the net, watching videos, doing IM, etc.  Unless it stops working, you probably won't need to change it up for years yet.  Keep games on a PC (which you can upgrade as needed to keep playing said games).


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 9, 2009)

get this one:
LINK


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I am considering getting this one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ACER-ASPIRE-453...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50

It has all of the fancy Dual-core Processors and shit, it is better than the emachine desktop I wanted, and better yet it has a directx 10 card.

I looked up it's graphics chip, and people had no problem running current games like GTA 4, CoD 4 and world at war. It can run Crysis smoothly if you mod the config.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 9, 2009)

But because it's a laptop, it cannot be upgraded.  And because it's an Acer, you'll be lucky it if works for more than 2 years.  Why are you so dead set on getting a laptop?


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> But because it's a laptop, it cannot be upgraded.  And because it's an Acer, you'll be lucky it if works for more than 2 years.  Why are you so dead set on getting a laptop?



Because I am on-the-go a lot, and whenever I have to endure an unusually long car ride, I can play my pc games.

About a week ago I had to endure a 2 hour ride, I brought my laptop, and I played Oblivion on the way. I mean, really, how cool do you think it would be to play your favorite pc games on the go?

Also, me and my friend are hardcore computer gamers, so whenever I go to his house, I carry my laptop so that we can have LAN battles against each other.


If I had a desktop, how the hell can I carry that bulky thing to my friend's house (And if I managed to, it would be a bitch to plug in.), and how would I play pc games on the go?


Some people like me are on-the-go a lot, which is why I need a laptop more than a desktop.



ToeClaws said:


> But because it's a laptop, it cannot be upgraded.



OH NOES!!! I CANT UPGRADE MY LAPTOP TO ULTRA L33T STATUS!!!

Seriously, I don't care. I don't care if I got the best graphics processor out there, this laptop seems to have all the crap I need, and plus, $349 for this laptop, that is a steal!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Because I am on-the-go a lot, and whenever I have to endure an unusually long car ride, I can play my pc games.
> 
> About a week ago I had to endure a 2 hour ride, I brought my laptop, and I played Oblivion on the way. I mean, really, how cool do you think it would be to play your favorite pc games on the go?



Wasn't possible when I was stuck getting car rides.   I had a Gameboy, it sufficed.



Darkwing said:


> Also, me and my friend are hardcore computer gamers, so whenever I go to his house, I carry my laptop so that we can have LAN battles against each other.
> 
> If I had a desktop, how the hell can I carry that bulky thing to my friend's house (And if I managed to, it would be a bitch to plug in.), and how would I play pc games on the go?



Dude... what do you think people did in the past?  We lugged towers and monitors to friends houses for LAN parties.  Given that you can get mini towers and have LCD monitors nowadays, that's extremely simple.  Also, given that most games are linkable via the Net, why do you even need to go to someone's house anymore?



Darkwing said:


> Some people like me are on-the-go a lot, which is why I need a laptop more than a desktop.



That's cool - just that you first posted a desktop system, so it was unclear as to whether you wanted the desktop or a laptop.



Darkwing said:


> OH NOES!!! I CANT UPGRADE MY LAPTOP TO ULTRA L33T STATUS!!!
> 
> Seriously, I don't care. I don't care if I got the best graphics processor out there, this laptop seems to have all the crap I need, and plus, $349 for this laptop, that is a steal!



But therein is the problem.  Consumer grade laptops never last all that long, and tend to go tits up more often than not.  If you buy it and get more than 2 years out of it, then you're luck is good.  

If you are going to do this though, then here's a few tips to help with at least trying to get a machine that's not gonna cripple you:



Don't get one with shared video memory.  Even a laptop is better off having dedicated video RAM, especially if you're going to play games on it.
Avoid entry-level mobile video cards as they are usually much weaker and have less features.  A GeForce 9100M, for example, is about half the speed of a GeForce 9400M.
If you can, make sure the laptop has excellent cooling via well positioned intakes and good heaksinks inside (often you can check consumer reviews to find out such things)
A personal suggestion; invest in a laptop cooling plate.  They're often very cheap $20 to $40, but they help ease the issues and potential damage that heat can cause by helping to circulate air under the laptop.  They're also small and light enough that they can be easily packed with the unit.
So, that said, with the laptops you posted, I'll give my opinions on 'em:

#1 HP Pavilion dv7-1232nr Entertainment Laptop - Not very good, two things stand out - 1) Low/mid-end mobile video GPU, 2) Shared video RAM

#2 Compaq Presario CQ60-420US Laptop - No good for two reasons, 1) Extremely crappy GPU, 2) shared video RAM

#3 HP Pavilion dv4-1430us Entertainment Laptop - No good, same reasons exactly as #2

So... what would be good then?  I looked around and came up with these:

Possibly good, though I could not find out for sure if the video was dedicated, but from what I found on other sites, it does seem so at 512M: http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...ess_Supplies_1_10051_SC3:CG71:DP4118:CL161747

Also good, all round with dedicated video: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4375909&CatId=3998

Not too shabby, dedicated video RAM and a decent mobile GPU: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4615146&CatId=1900

They're still not really what I would call gaming class, but they're not far from your price range, and *much* better choices than the first three links you posted.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

Idk, Toeclaws, the three laptops you linked to me look pretty shabby, but they all seem to have similar specs to the one I found at ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ACER-ASPIRE-453...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50

My brother has this laptop and he is now playing Oblivion at Ultra High Settings with everything cranked up to it's highest.

If that laptop is capable of that, than I think I got everything I need from there.

Also, I got a laptop cooling plate on my crappy laptop right now.

And the laptop seems to be cooling itself off well, so I bet it wouldn't even need that.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 9, 2009)

You can't get anything CLOSE to a decent gaming laptop for under $900.

Desktop? Just under $600 if you build it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Idk, Toeclaws, the three laptops you linked to me look pretty shabby, but they all seem to have similar specs to the one I found at ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ACER-ASPIRE-4530-5267-AMD-ATHLON-64-X2-QL-60-1-9GHZ_W0QQitemZ370226921274QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_comp_laptop?hash=item56333e7f3a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1234|293%3A1|294%3A50



Of course they're shabby!  What do you expect for something so cheap?  They're _less_ shabby than the first three you linked.  That one on E-bay is similar but I would caution against E-bay since you never know what you'll end up with (or if it was hot or not).  If you're going to buy a cheap laptop, you'll definitely be wanting a warranty.



Darkwing said:


> My brother has this laptop and he is now playing Oblivion at Ultra High Settings with everything cranked up to it's highest.



Good for him?  



Darkwing said:


> If that laptop is capable of that, than I think I got everything I need from there.
> 
> Also, I got a laptop cooling plate on my crappy laptop right now.
> 
> And the laptop seems to be cooling itself off well, so I bet it wouldn't even need that.


 
Well that's good - but if you're going to go to the trouble of getting yourself a new laptop, you might as well try to score the best thing you can.  As ZentratheFox said, "_You can't get anything CLOSE to a decent gaming laptop for under $900._"

There may be another option to consider - vendor-refurbished laptops.  Dell, for example, has an outlet dedicated to repairing and reselling laptops.  They come with the same warranty as the new ones, but are often 2/3 to 1/2 the price (sometimes even more).  They also get cosmetically damaged ones that can't be sold for normal value.  They have a great search engine there which will let you browse everything they got:

http://www.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=us&cs=28&l=en&s=dfb&~ck=bt

I would suggest setting the video memory part of the search to 512M, and go with at least 2G of RAM.  When I did the search, there were a bunch of options that came up from around $650 to $900 that were all pretty decent machines that normally sell for a good deal more.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> That one on E-bay is similar but I would caution against E-bay since you never know what you'll end up with (or if it was hot or not).  If you're going to buy a cheap laptop, you'll definitely be wanting a warranty.



I understand this, but my brother bought the laptop from the same exact guy, he sells these things brand new, in the box, at a very cheap price.

The laptop also comes with a one year warranty, so no worries there.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I understand this, but my brother bought the laptop from the same exact guy, he sells these things brand new, in the box, at a very cheap price.
> 
> The laptop also comes with a one year warranty, so no worries there.



Craptastic processor.

Acer fail.

You wont be able to run very many games, if any, on close to high settings on that thing. They'll run, but so will my Centrino 1.6Ghz lappy with an X300.

One year warranty... does that mean you'll buy one every year?

Seriously, man, your best bet is to save more money for a nicer quality system.


----------



## sugar.husky (Jul 9, 2009)

well i've had 4 of those cheep ones off ebay and best buy already,  i got them all from best buy and thay all died withing under a year.   ones mother bored fryed, another one had the prossecor burn out the 3rd one just never turned on and the 4th one died after i tunred it on out of the box and tryed to do simple stuff.   Go to Dell and get a cheep computer that has a removable everything. i found out the hard way my stuff is intagrated and i cant upgrade nothing, but its durrable! but there all e-machines so idk


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Craptastic processor.
> 
> Acer fail.
> 
> ...



I don't understand why you guys keep calling this laptop crap, it has all the stuff I need.

Here are a few demo videos of this laptop in action:

Need for Speed Most Wanted: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbC4v2h8PU

CoD 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPj6kJI7X7k

Devil May Cry 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcLlVc8VYfw


And a few more vids of it's GPU in action, it was recorded on a different laptop, but the specs between the two are similar, so whatever:

GTA IV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbxoBF_f-yg

Crysis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZN6-hlRZaU

Far Cry 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yJsSeVRjIg

Mirror's Edge: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5jJOQdZPNo



Go ahead, tell me that is crap. That laptop looks like it has everything I need.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing, you presumably posted this thread to get some feedback on potential choices from folks who are good with hardware.  You're getting pretty consistent feedback here that cheap = bad, yet, you keep trying to defend it.  So... why did you bother asking then?  We're just trying to help ya make a good choice here.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 9, 2009)

First set of videos:
NFS isnt graphics intensive at all. The others are run at 640x480, which is a terrible resolution. You're still going to have to turn the video down.

Second: 9600M != 9100M

The 9100 WONT run those like that... I've used each (including my current XPS laptop), and its SO different.

Just facts.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 9, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> First set of videos:
> NFS isnt graphics intensive at all. The others are run at 640x480, which is a terrible resolution. You're still going to have to turn the video down.
> 
> Second: 9600M != 9100M
> ...



Correct - in my earlier posts, I pointed that out too - the 9100 is very entry-level.  A 9600M is almost triple the speed.

We keep calling it "cheap" because it just is.  Okay, look at it a little differently...

Say you go to a car dealer and you tell him "I wan a car that looks nice and shiny and goes fairly fast."  So he points out a couple vehicles.  One's a Ford Fusion, the other's a BMW 3 Series Sedan.  They both look shiny and new, the both have the same general stuff - wheels, seats, engine, etc.  Both can go pretty fast - faster by far than the normal speed people drive, if you really want to go that fast, but BMW costs a lot more than the Ford.

Now, unless you live under a rock, you _know_ why the BMW costs more - it's a much better car.  Better design, better components, better engine, better transmission, etc.  It will last longer, go faster, have less problems and be a more enjoyable car over the course of it's life.  

Laptops are NO different.  Laptops that cost under $1000 are like the Ford - they'll be okay and they'll manage to do their job alright, but they're not great, and not high quality.  That's why those of us who are experts in the field have issues with cheap hardware.  

Fortunately, unlike cars which are a heck of a lot more expensive, spending a few hundred extra on a laptop can not only get you vastly better gear, but gear that will stand less of a chance of failure, and have longer service lifetime.  

If you want to get the cheaper one, that's fine - it's your money, your time.  We're just trying to help you make a more informed choice.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, if you guys want to help me, can you recommend me a good laptop that is no more expensive than $600?


----------



## sugar.husky (Jul 9, 2009)

I know of a laptop dealer on e-bay.  there brand new all new, i think hes a dumb ass but there about 700$ so you might need to save abit more. or go and get a used Alien ware computer.   i for got the e-bays dealer name though... >.<


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 9, 2009)

http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnline...emId=FX9TFG6R&~lt=popup&c=us&l=en&s=dfh&cs=22

Perfect

List:
http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnline...line/en/InventorySearch?c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/topics/global.aspx/arb/online/en/InventoryDetails?systemId=FX9TFG6R&~lt=popup&c=us&l=en&s=dfh&cs=22
> 
> Perfect
> 
> ...



Perfect.

Will it run Crysis and everything fairly?


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Perfect.
> 
> Will it run Crysis and everything fairly?



Beautifully. Not super high settings, but it will run quite decently at the default resolution.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Beautifully. Not super high settings, but it will run quite decently at the default resolution.



Okay, cool, thanks, I just found one at ebay at a cheap price (So far...)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-XPS-M1530-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, cool, thanks, I just found one at ebay at a cheap price (So far...)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-XPS-M1530-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50



NICE that has the 8600GT instead of 8400. Good find.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> NICE that has the 8600GT instead of 8400. Good find.



Nah, that find is old, I found a better one, at an even cheaper price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-XPS-m1530-Great-Condition-w-Extras-NO-RESERVE_W0QQitemZ290329703471QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_comp_laptop?hash=item4398ffb42f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1234|293%3A2|294%3A50


If you read the description it tells you that it comes with a TV Tuner Card, a laptop sleeve, and a wireless mouse.

I am crossing my fingers hoping that I will get it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 10, 2009)

If it's in (and arrives in) as good a condition as they say, that might not be too bad.  The XPS line is still not what I'd call a well made line, but it is one that at least as made with the focus of media, so tends to have higher end parts overall.  Seller has a good rating too.  Hope that works out for you.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 10, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> If it's in (and arrives in) as good a condition as they say, that might not be too bad.  The XPS line is still not what I'd call a well made line, but it is one that at least as made with the focus of media, so tends to have higher end parts overall.  Seller has a good rating too.  Hope that works out for you.



Yeah, but I have no idea if I can actually win it, there is an awful lot of people watching/bidding on it : /


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah - that's always the catch with bidding.  Good luck though.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 11, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah - that's always the catch with bidding.  Good luck though.



Okay, thanks.


----------

